# Beating Rain Gutter Extensions To Death Again



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

After viewing an old post on the top 5 mods, I purchased a set of rain gutter extensions because many people listed them as one of their 5.

My question is- do newer OB have extended gutters already? I have a 2006, and next to mine at the storage yard is an older model (01-04?). There is a definite difference in the size of the extension. Are the factory extensions on my rig the same as the after market? Would it still be beneficial to install the aftermarket? After looking at the older model I can see how water would run down the side of the trailer with the nubs provided.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have an 06 21Rs and it came with extenders on it. I have not noticed any black streaks at all with the ones installed.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

our '06 Sydney came with extensions which appear to be the same as the ones you can buy. We still got some black streaks before we lucked into our inside storage space, but nothing like I used to get on my previous TT. They do appear to help some.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there,

The gutter extensions do keep a good amount of the water coming off of the roof away from the TT sides which reduce Black streaks.

I do not have the extensions but rather wash and wax our 31RQS a few times during the season and I believe because of that I do not have too much trouble with the "Black Streak" syndrome.

Still they certainly don't hurt and if the run off from your roof is causing you extra work then they maybe very well worth the cost! ie: How much is your time worth?

Hope that helps!

Eric


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

My 07 has extensions but they are not long enough. One poors water on the cover over the bike door making an interesting sound. I purchased some bigger extensions but they do not fit. Another thing to check for is a gap in the end of the gutter were it connects to factory extension, it was letting water drip down the side of the OB. Some caulk fixed that.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

my factory gutters extend out a little bit, but i was still getting the streaks. I added the extension and that has helped a lot.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My 07 has the extended gutters, but I still get the black streaks. Zoomzoom8 came up with a great idea...he puts clothes pins on his, and it really helps to take the water out further, PLUS, how cheap can you get?? If one blows off, he just replaces it!








Darlene


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I took a 4" piece of 1/2" clear plastic tubing and pop-rivited one to each gutter spout, then dabbed some silicon caulk around the inside edge of the tubing where it meets the gutter. Works great, just not as pretty as the store-bought extensions.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

Silly question, but sticking with the hose idea, how bad would it look to run the clear hose all the way down the side of the camper?
Our 23krs just came ito the dealer, so I want to do what I can to prevent the black streaks from starting. I am thinking that the clear hose is cheap, and may not look as bad as the black streaks. There may be an issue with size though, since the entire roof will be funneled into 4 hoses, there could be an overflow in heavy rain....


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I wouldn't think you'd want the permenantly (glued or screwed) mounted extensions to be very long. All it takes is one tree branch to do some damage. I like my add-ons specifically because they will come off and not cause damage.

Ed


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I do not have the extensions but rather wash and wax our 31RQS a few times during the season and I believe because of that I do not have too much trouble with the "Black Streak" syndrome.
> 
> ...


Agree that with the fiberglass gel-coat finish that regular waxing keeps the black streaks at bay. Have used a wash/wax product with good results on a SOB MH.

Map Guy


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

map guy said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I do not have the extensions but rather wash and wax our 31RQS a few times during the season and I believe because of that I do not have too much trouble with the "Black Streak" syndrome.
> 
> ...


Agree that with the fiberglass gel-coat finish that regular waxing keeps the black streaks at bay. Have used a wash/wax product with good results on a SOB MH.

Map Guy
[/quote]
We have put gutter extensions on in addition to the ones that were on the tt. Even have them off the back above the slide. A little trick is also to clip on a clothespin to each extension. This allows some extra length that can break away freely is knocked. We usually remove them before getting underway. Having that nice coat of wax though will definately deter those black streaks.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I wouldn't think you'd want the permenantly mounted extensions to be very long. All it takes is one tree branch to do some damage. I like my add-ons specifically because they will come off and not cause damage.
> 
> Ed


Extensions can be very simple. I used duct tape to make one that prevented water from dripping on the bike door. It lasted two years...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Glenn,

My DH did about the same thing. It works!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have smaller ones on mine and I was not happy. Just bought the larger ones this last weekend and am planning to install them on Saturday.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

i bought some extensions for my 07 and couldnt for the life of me put them on. grrrrr. i just tossed em in the truck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rmsmith1208 said:


> i bought some extensions for my 07 and couldnt for the life of me put them on. grrrrr. i just tossed em in the truck


Uh...hope I don't have that problem this weekend.

I'll try to remember to take a few pictures during the process. Maybe that might help?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

rmsmith1208 said:


> i bought some extensions for my 07 and couldnt for the life of me put them on.


The brands I've seen slide on to the 3-o'clock 
(or the 9-o'clock) position of the gutter spout, and are then rotated to the 6-o'clock position. If you try to shove them on, you can break the clip.

Ed


----------

